# vivarium wanted nottingham



## darkryu (May 9, 2009)

Hi Im after a vivarium thats 5ft x 2ft x 2ft minimum and im just seein if anyone has 1 second hand. I am willing to pay towards it but im trying to see if i can get it cheaply second hand before i pay out to have 1 made by some people who build them for the shop i work in.
Thank you for replys in advance.
Regards Reece


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

I make them mate if u want a price pm me 
dave


----------



## djfuze (Jun 9, 2008)

have you tried your local freecycle group first as many people give them away.

i am in nottingham and have joined 6 groups so far all free.

just go to google and search.

freecycle beeston

freecycle ilkeston

freecycle eastwood

freecycle derby

freecycle nottingham

realcycle nottingham


you have to join using a yahoo email address but you can make one free.

i have had several vivs in the past to help people out as well as heat mats and water dishes,i have in the past even seen snakes given away.


its not spam freecycle is genuine.

good luck.


----------

